# Untitled yet WIP



## Eddieblz

As I've stated, I've been going through a horrible slump. A little because of new med's, a heat stroke among other things. I've been trying to force something just to happen. Anyway there has been only a couple things I'd dare show. Well tonight I've decided to have a couple beers. Doc told me no alcohol with these meds. Screw it. I put on hours of really cool music on Youtube and, got out my new tablet out and just decided to let my pen start drawing anything. Really let my right brain take over. Well here's a start to a new surreal piece I've started. Be gental.:biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Looks like the beer/med combo distorted your vision :biggrin:.

Looks good so far.

Be careful with yourself, you are the only one you got!


----------



## FanKi

Pic: Coooooool, weird, original, like! 

Beer+Med combo: Not that coooool ¬¬


----------



## Eddieblz

Susan Mulno said:


> Looks like the beer/med combo distorted your vision :biggrin:.
> 
> Looks good so far.
> 
> Be careful with yourself, you are the only one you got!


That's not all I find.


----------



## Eddieblz

FanKi said:


> Pic: Coooooool, weird, original, like!
> 
> Beer+Med combo: Not that coooool ¬¬


Have you heard, we bikers are invisible.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Eddieblz said:


> Have you heard, we bikers are invisible.:vs_coffee:


Invisible or invincible? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddieblz

Susan Mulno said:


> Invisible or invincible? :biggrin:


HAHAHAHAHAHA! stupid spell check!!!!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Invisible Bikers.. it's a new club that hasn't really been seen before


----------



## Eddieblz

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Invisible Bikers.. it's a new club that hasn't really been seen before


You got that right.:vs_cool:


----------



## Eddieblz

Next installment.


----------



## FanKi

Eddie... I'm sorry but I have to ask... how do you take a photo of yourself? >.< or you are only invisible while you are on the bike?


And for the pic, I just will say... creepy ._.
I'm curious about how will end.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

This gave me a bit of the goosebumps.. @[email protected] But i still want to see the finished product.


----------



## TerryCurley

That is a strange drawing that I can't stop looking at. LOL. :surprise:


----------



## Eddieblz

Ok next installment. There's actually a little more but those parts are only sketched in.


----------



## Susan Mulno

You still doing beer with your meds?:vs_smirk:


----------



## Leo

you got a very cool art style


----------



## karliejaye

This reminds me a tiny bit of some Dali prints in the house I grew up in. I used to stare at them for hours, finding new images and making up stories about them. Pure right-brain bliss <3


----------



## leighann

I'm not up on my art history....especially about Dali, but maybe he was inspired by meds and a few spirits of his own. :vs_smirk:

I like it!! Keep going!! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Eddieblz

Next installment.


----------



## Eddieblz

Leo said:


> you got a very cool art style


Thanks so much Leo. :vs_cool:




karliejaye said:


> This reminds me a tiny bit of some Dali prints in the house I grew up in. I used to stare at them for hours, finding new images and making up stories about them. Pure right-brain bliss <3


Thanks karlie. Wow comparing me to Dali:surprise::surprise::surprise: Now I'm going to have to let air out of my head before it explodes!:vs_laugh:



leighann said:


> I'm not up on my art history....especially about Dali, but maybe he was inspired by meds and a few spirits of his own. :vs_smirk:
> 
> I like it!! Keep going!! :vs_OMG:


Thank's leighann. You know Dali never did use any drugs or alcohol but what he did do was far more bizarre. Check this out.
Looking at Dali’s paintings, you might suspect that they were the result of heavy psychotropic drug use. Yet, Dali famously stated, “I don’t do drugs. I am drugs.” So where did he get his inspiration if not from drugs? Well, Dali had some tricks for making himself more creative. One involved a tin plate and spoon. Dali would sit in a chair holding the spoon above the plate and doze off. As he fell asleep, the spoon would drop onto the plate, making a noise loud enough to wake the artist in time to jot down the surreal images he saw in his dreams. Other times, Dali would stand on his head until he almost passed out, allowing him to become semi-lucid. Dali’s most famous technique was called the “Paranoiac-Critical Method.” This involved trying to create a self-induced paranoid state, allowing him to draw irrational relationships between unconnected objects and to depict the landscape of his own subconscious mind.


----------



## Eddieblz

Susan Mulno said:


> You still doing beer with your meds?:vs_smirk:


I plead the fifth:wink:.


----------



## leighann

:cheers:
I'm thinking the end result will make a killer tattoo :devil:


----------



## Eddieblz

leighann said:


> :cheers:
> I'm thinking the end result will make a killer tattoo :devil:


Or portions of it. This is one of those pieces I use to break out of a creative block. So who knows what other pieces will be inspired from it.
already have some plans I do.:wink:


----------



## TerryCurley

I can't stop looking at it. You have an amazing imagination. Great work as always Eddie.


----------



## Eddieblz

TerryCurley said:


> I can't stop looking at it. You have an amazing imagination. Great work as always Eddie.


:vs_blush::vs_blush::vs_blush:


----------



## Eddieblz

Ok, here's where it's here's where it's going to start getting bizarre.


----------



## karliejaye

I love bizarre! I've always looked up to this kind of art. Whenever I try to doodle and let things just flow, I end up with a big spiral and not much more... This is so much more interesting!


----------



## Eddieblz

karliejaye said:


> I love bizarre! I've always looked up to this kind of art. Whenever I try to doodle and let things just flow, I end up with a big spiral and not much more... This is so much more interesting!


I don't know you do some pretty nice sculptures. Beautiful work.


----------



## Asancta

Noooow this is sooo awsome   Where did you get this idea?It's so amazing...


----------



## Eddieblz

Asancta said:


> Noooow this is sooo awsome   Where did you get this idea?It's so amazing...


Thank's so much.... I'm not sure, I guess I see a blank space and feel the need to make it a little less blank.


----------



## Eddieblz

Ok I'm getting ready to work with layers now, so I put the image on a transparency and added a gray mat just to show the progress a little better. This isn't going to be the final background. I'm going to work on the brick looking thingys a little more and the raged edges after I add the image on next layer.
Here's the next phase.


----------



## Eddieblz

*Larry's World*

Well here it is finished and titled.


----------



## TerryCurley

Your drawing abilities are fantastic. This picture keeps teasing my mind to find a hidden meaning. I'm not good at interpreting abstract art. My imagination has never expanded that far. To me it is a dream that I would wake up from and say WTF. I think that's a good thing in art.


----------



## FanKi

OK.

Don't know what to say XD

I like it :3 I don't really think that green path combines to much but... come one, it's a back-eye-head with a head-hand and a finger-rose... and his also falling in pieces... who cares if the green path combines or not? xD


----------



## Susan Mulno

I can honestly say I have never seen anything like it! :vs_smirk:

I am not into the abstract but I certainly appreciate the talent!


----------



## leighann

So cool!!! :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

I like the rose that grew on his finger but somehow disturbed with the part like the guy is strangling the woman. @[email protected] excellent work dude!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is turning out terrific! Nice work Bro


----------

